
Show HN: Ethx.in – Secure ethereum wallet and exchange for India - koonk
https://ethx.in
======
HenriNext
Congrats on launching!

My first impression was extremely positive: the look of the landing page is
really professional, but then disappointingly the text content was really
unprofessional.

Here's two specific examples of what you could improve:

> ethx.in is the favourite place in India to store, buy and sell ether.

You are on invite-only limited beta -- saying that you are "favourite place in
India" is not credible.

> Secure | Ease of use | Amazing Usability

Your three selling points are totally boring, the second and third point are
largely duplicates, and they all are written different grammatical forms.

Compared to the overall complexity of operating an exchange, fixing these
superficial things takes no effort.

Best of luck!

~~~
koonk
Thank you for your valuable feedback. We shall get this sorted right away. Did
you get a chance to explore our user dashboard?

------
koonk
Hello,

It is my honor to share with this community of tech enthusiasts and early
adopters our latest product - ethx.in

Ethx.in is a secure ether wallet and exchange enabling Indian residents to
purchase and sell ether using their bank accounts.

Currently, we're in beta testing hence registrations are limited by invitation
only. Here's the invite link for this community(valid for limited users):

[https://ethx.in/my/signup.php?invite=HACKERNEWS](https://ethx.in/my/signup.php?invite=HACKERNEWS)

Using the above invite code, users would get ether worth Rs 200 for free. :)

Would appreciate your feedback and suggestions. Thanks!

